# WA man dies when tree he was cutting



## Thumper650 (Mar 10, 2010)

WA man dies when tree he was cutting falls on him

Posted on March 9, 2010 at 9:31 PM
******

BAINBRIDGE ISLAND, Wash. (AP) — Bainbridge Island police say a 47-year-old area resident has died from injuries suffered when a maple tree he was cutting fell on him.

He was identified as Tad James Reid.

Reid's children called police Saturday evening, saying he'd been cutting down trees on their property and they couldn't find him.

Police found the man pinned under a tree and freed him. Bainbridge Island firefighters tried unsuccessfully to resuscitate him.

___

Information from: Kitsap Sun, http://www.kitsapsun.com/


Everybody be careful out there. I know I have seen some people with real stupid ideas on how to drop a tree.


----------



## PineFever (Mar 10, 2010)

very unfortunate for all involved. I feel for his children.


----------



## EdenT (Mar 10, 2010)

His poor kids. So sad. Whenever a home handyman tells me they're going to cut a tree I beg them not to. If that doesn't work I tell them every horror story such as this I can remember. Usually I can get them to change their mind.


----------



## Thumper650 (Mar 10, 2010)

Instead of searching for information online or at the library on how to safely cut down trees.
I went out with a couple of different people who told me they knew what they were doing. I watched my friend drop the first tree and it ended up falling 180 degrees from where he intended. Next he wanted me to push from the back side of the tree to make sure it fell in the right direction.
I could go on though I am sure you get the picture.


----------



## outofmytree (Mar 11, 2010)

Thumper650 said:


> Instead of searching for information online or at the library on how to safely cut down trees.
> I went out with a couple of different people who told me they knew what they were doing. I watched my friend drop the first tree and it ended up falling 180 degrees from where he intended. *Next he wanted me to push from the back side of the tree to make sure it fell in the right direction.*I could go on though I am sure you get the picture.



I am so glad you saw the danger here. In case it isnt obvious, a kickback whilst doing this will cut off the legs of the person doing the pushing.

Dunno what to say about the OP. Dying young sucks. For him and those left behind. RIP.


----------

